# Aircraft recce, what is this plane?



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey everyone, this is my first post, I've been having trouble trying to recognise what this plane is. Being a black and white photo its hard to tell what roundel it is. All I know is that its from WWII and that its not English, I had it confused with the Fairey Firefly but apparently its not. Any help?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

Interesting. Kinda like a ******* child of the Firefly, Barracuda and handicapped Dornier 335. Beats me.


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 8, 2006)

It be a Fairey Battle.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

You think so? Certainly is a British/Fairey product, but the aft empanage is too thick, the vertical stab is not the same, and the cockpit design is markedly different. I think your real close though. Those are british landing gear if I ever saw one.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2006)

'Fraid not, Its not british. But that picture you have there seems to be quite rare, the rest of them have cockpits that go all the way back.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

That's not a fairey product? Your kidding.

I have seen some Battles that were converted into two cockpit trainers with the second cockpit identical and mounted higher than the first used for Canadian training. This looks like some sort of amalgamation for a specialized use. The fore end looks very much Battle. However the landing gear does not fold parallel to the fuselage with semi-recessed wheels like a Battle. The fore end does not look like a Fulmar or a 'cuda though. It's the outward folding landing gear that looks British to me, but doesn't match any Fairey product.

So what is it?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2006)

It certainly looks like it is a Fairley (and British). Here is a Fulmar but it still doesn't look quite right:






British Aircraft of World War II - FAIREY FULMAR

One captured and operated by Vichy French forces at Dakar in 1941 so this might be it?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah the Fulmar has inward folding gear and aft empanage is too delicate looking. Somewhere in that gene pool is a Do335.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2006)

OK, its not British or French. This is really tough.


----------



## Twitch (Nov 8, 2006)

It's a French roundel on the side. Whatever it was, it was "meat on the table" for Luftwaffe fighters.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2006)

Can't find it though...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

Is it an early Blohm aircraft of some type?


----------



## ndicki (Nov 9, 2006)

If it was French, it would have rudder stripes - OBLIGATORILY.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

C'mon. Nobody on this forum can figure this out!?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 10, 2006)

It could be an RSI Caproni Ca.335...Very wild guess though...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeh, some more information, It was originally Italian but it has a french engine.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2006)

Mike. Do you know what this thing is? Are we playing a game here? If so I didn't realize that.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2006)

No, Im playing a game elsewhere, but having alot of trouble with it.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2006)

So, praytell, how is it then that you know it is italian with a french engine?

Or am I being thick and missing some sarcasm or humour? Wouldn't be my first time.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2006)

Nevermind. God I AM thick.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 10, 2006)

The more I look, the more I think Caproni Ca.335. Look:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 10, 2006)

damn that looks like a firefly


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2006)

Bingo!!!!! CC's got it for sure. Well done!

Now does it have a french engine?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2006)

The more you look the closer you get, turns out it was a SABCA S.47, a Belgian conversion of the 335. Thanks guys, never would have got it without you.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2006)

I do believe we've been had.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 10, 2006)

I win though


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeh, thanks Cheddar Cheese, I guess it makes sense that you'd get it.


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 10, 2006)

Ah well, I was half right!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 12, 2006)

Most of us are half right


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 13, 2006)

And the others are half wrong.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2006)

Or half left


----------



## merlin (Jan 2, 2007)

Believe I have the answer! 
It's a SABCA S.47 of Belgium.
I refer to Wllm Green Warplanes of World War 2 Vol 7.
"That is Societe Anonyme Belgede Constructins Aeronautiques of Brussels-Haren reache a collaboration agreement with Aeroplani Caproni SA. 
The agreement also included technical collaboration in the design and deveopment of a tandem two-seat fighter bonber, attack and reconnaissance aircraft - to succed the Fairey Fox biplane.! But it did not get into production.


----------



## merlin (Jan 2, 2007)

Believe I have the answer!
It's a SABCA S.47

Ref: Wllm Green Warplanes of WW2 Vol 7
"In October 1937, the Societe Anonyme Belgede Constructions Aeronautiques of Brusses-Haren reached a collaboration agreement with Aeroplani Caproni SA.
The agreement also included technical collaboration in the design and development of a tandem two-seat fighter-bomber, attack and reconnaissance aircraft - to succed the Fairey Fox.
Max speed 311mph at 13,780ft.,
Hispano-Suiza 12Y 860hp Engine
One 20mm Hispano canon three 7.62mm Browning machine guns, and two 110-lb bombs ten 22-lb bombs.
Although impressed no production order was placed by the country's invasion on May 10, 1940
Hope this helps


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2007)

Already been found out last year...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

But good effort, Merlin.


----------



## abhiginimav (Jan 2, 2007)

Can i have a wild guess and still be right?? Its a Boeing 747-400 lol!
Sorry...im jus bored


----------



## k9kiwi (Jan 2, 2007)

Must be, the 747 has 4 engines silly.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 3, 2007)

I wanted to say it's Belgian. But I'm late...


----------



## Polish1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Might be a Breda Ba.39


----------



## Polish1 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm wrong, here is a web site with the photo.
Sabca S 47


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 31, 2008)

Excellent Polish. And it took almost 2 years.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 1, 2008)




----------

